# Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen



## plazzz (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

Und ein herzliches Petri da ich neu im Wallergeschäft bin habe ich gleich  mal ein haufen Fragen auf Lager.

Will mich jetzt an meinem Hausgewässer richtig auf Welse spezialisieren,  der die optimalen vorrausetzungen hat Wasserwärme/Welsbestand. Keine  seltenheit das hier kaliber von über 2,25 mal gefangen werden. Da aber  an unserem See so gut wie fast alles verboten ist, bleibt mir nur das  klopfen mit Tauwurmm über was nachtürlich nicht abwertend der methode  klingen soll.

Der See ist auch nicht verklopft da maximal 2-3 andere hier klopfen und  das so gut wie nie. Der See ist über 9 km lang und an der breitesten  stelle 1.7 km tiefste 27 meter im sommer ist er etwa 27 grad warm öfters  sogar wärmer momentan haben wir schon 22-24 grad.

Also wirklich ein top gewässer da hier kaum läute fang auf welse machen  und wir schon fast eine überbevölkerung des welses haben, schonmaß wurde  heuer auf 0 gesetzt. Eigentlich ist das gewässer wirklich toll mit  extremst großen anderen fischen zander mit über 1.20 hechte mit 1.30  karpfen mit 40 pfund aufwärts alles keine seltenheit hier aber die  bestimmungen sind einfach im a.... 

Ein bischen was zu mir Fische jetz bereits seit 16 Jahren auf dem See  und es vergeht eigentlich keine freie minute in der ich nicht auf dem  See bin wenn es das Wetter oder die Zeit zulässt und heuer im Winter hat  mich das Wels fieber wortwörtlich gepackt hatte leider bisher nie eine  Wels gefangen auch nie wirklich auf Wels versucht, aber das soll sich  nun ändern Hechte und Zander können jetzt erst mal warten ich will jagd  auf die dicken machen.

Ja habe viel gelesen natürlich alles besorgt was nötig ist Echolot  Lowrance Mark 5x Pro Wallerholz sowie natürlich die richtige angel  schnur etc..  Klopfen ist für mich keine thema mehr das behersche ich  eiwnadfrei wurde mir auch schon von mehreren bestätigt. Ich versuche  jetz natürlich auch soviel wie möglich mit dem echolot zu driften und  kundschafte täglich den see aus mit ein wenig klopfen aber relativ  selten will mir erst mal sicher sein und ein paas spots zu finden wo ein  wels steht, und hier treten bereits die ersten Probleme auf.

So nun zu meinen Fragen.

Es heißt ja man sieht die Welse am Boden liegen mit dem Echolot, war in  einer bucht die so ungefähr 600x600 Meter fasst hab diese ordentlich  ausgelootet aber leider konnte ich nix am Grund sehen bin dann heute  mals ins Freiwasser auch ohne erfolg. Ich habe dann heute mal ein wenig  geklopft an mehreren stellen ich sah leider nie was vom grund steigen  meistens so von 10 meter hoch bis zu meiner köder tiefe so 2-3 Meter  aber kein plan ob das welse waren.

Wie kann ich mir hier allgemein sicher sein das es ein wels ist und  nichts anderes, gibt es irgendwelche tipps für mich besser zu erkennen  oder bzw wie finde ich überhaupt welse. Ich bin momentan ein wenig  ratlos, aber aufgeben werde ich sicherlich nicht!

Da ich auch nicht so geschult mit dem umgang mit einem echolot bin evtl  falsch eingestellt frage ich hier mal wegen den settings hab bei google  nix gefunden.

Also wie gesagt hab das Lowrance Mark 5xPro und gleich mal ein Paar Fragen dazu

Tiefe auf 30 Meter eingestellt
Automatische Empfindlichkeit auf 40% geht nicht weiter Hoch
Farblinie auf 90%
Ping Geschwindigkeit Schnellste
Amplituden Filter an
Stöhrstrahl Hoch
Oberflächen Bereich Hoch
Fischfang Modus Allgemein
Fisch ID natürlich aus

So hab ja dann dazu gelesen dass man in den seltesten fällen eine sichel sieht sondern nur striche ist auch soweit ok.

Aber wie gesagt wie grenze ich das ganze mehr ein das ich sagen kann das  ist ein wels das nicht, da ich eig kaum bis selten bisher ganz auf dem  grund was gesehen habe, zwar schon mal ne kleine erhöhung mit nem strich  von 2-4cm länge auf dem display aber als ich geklopft hab kam nix hoch  kann ja auch dreck sein oder? Ich hab zwar dann schon wieder mal Fische  so von 5-10 Meter tiefen seitgen fallen sehen aber ka was das war.

Des weiteren hab ich immer wenn ich geklopft habe öfters so auf 2-3  meter einfach striche bekommen kein plan ob das jetz andere fische oder  überhaupt fische waren.

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Fotos

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/535/img0041ft.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/638/img0042dz.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/852/img0043l.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/202/img0044mq.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/845/img0046c.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/221/img0047q.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/703/img0048uh.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/860/img0049k.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/98/img0050oa.jpg/
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/829/img0051ob.jpg/

Wäre über jede Hilfe Tipps Anregungen einfach alles was mir hilft erfreut

Grüße


----------



## Shira11 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Das wüsste ich auch gern!


----------



## Pudel (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Hy Sicher kannst du dir wohl nie sein ob das nun ei Wels ist oder nicht.
Ich klopfe auch und ich bin mir auch nie 100% sicher.
Doch wenn der Strich mal vom Boden her während dem klopfen an den köder ran kommt hab ich mir sagen lassen " ja nicht den Köder bewegen am bessten gar nichts machen und hoffen dass er beist wenn er wieder abtaucht (der Strich) wieder Klopfen nur ein zwei mal.
So hab ich schonmal was am Köder gehalten jedoch ohne anschl. Biss.
Naja was nicht ist kann noch werden ich versuch es weiter und hoffe auf den ersten geklopften Wels!!
Schöne Grüße
Und Petri Heil


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Also ich kann ja keinen Waller erkennen auf deinen Bildern. Normal erkennst du die recht deutlich. 
Hab am Do auch welche gemacht, wenn du willst lad ich sie hoch, da kannst du die Waller eindeutig sehen.


----------



## Pudel (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

die Bilder würd ich gerne sehen!! :vik:
Beim nächsten mal klopfen nehm ich meine cam auch mal mit und versuch ein Bildchen zu schießen !


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Ich hoff ich denk dran dann lad ich se nacher hoch. Wers mal sehen will kann auch vorbei kommen, gib ne garantie dass wir nach 15min mindest einen hoch haben


----------



## Pudel (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Wo angelst du auf Waller?? Du Bist ja nicht so weit weg von mir! (glaub ich zumindest)
Bin Leider im Moment Familiär eingebunden dank Nachwuchs aber evtl. findet sich mal ein Tag!


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

An nem Weiher nähe Mindelheim.


----------



## Pudel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

das wäre eine Stunde Fahrt also gar nicht mal so weit weg! 
Ich fische in ebenweiler da ist auch ein guter welsbestand leider ist das Gewässer nicht zum Klopfen geeignet.


----------



## plazzz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

ja lad mal bitte die bilder hoch


----------



## Pudel (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5xPro Waller Angelnd Driften/Klopfen*

Muß erst mal zum Klopfen kommen hab diese WEoche Nachtschicht und noch enn Haufen zu hause zu tun wenns Bilder gibt dann wohl erst auf´s Wochenende hin!
Schöne Grüße


----------

